# Opening day buck!



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

I'm working on putting together a story but for now I thought I'd share some pictures with everyone. 

Long story short... I've been archery hunting for 5 years. This is my first buck! Played cat and mouse for 3 hours before finally getting a shot off. Had him bedded at 16 yards for an hour waiting for him to stand but when he did there was no shot. He got up and fed for another hour at which point I came to full draw twice but ultimately had no shot, again. He found his second bed and I stalked to within 25 yards. Another hour passed waiting for him to stand. When he finally stood he worked his way in to about 20 yards and stood perfectly broadside but I had a pine bow blocking any shot. He started working his way right towards me where I finally had a clear quartering too shot at 10.6 yards. After a 100 yard track job I found him piled up! Words can't describe the flood of emotions I felt in that moment! Unforgettable and humbling experience!


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Pic


----------



## JDub17 (Jun 25, 2013)

Great looking buck... Congrats on your first buck bow kill! Probably seemed like an eternity.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

Good for you!! That is a beautiful buck and a great story to go along with it! Congrats on your long awaited trophy!


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

pic


----------



## kzkammo (Jul 15, 2013)

Awesome buck congrats sounds like you earned it.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice deer, great job!


----------



## xbow (Dec 8, 2012)

wow nice buck and for the first one with a bow


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I have to say you have got good patience. Congrats on the buck


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

very impressive!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Great buck. I really like that Kuiu camo.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Well done. Great patience in that hunt and I imagine a large range of emotions.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

What a GREAT buck!!! Congratulations! That is the type that my dreams are made of...perfectly symmetrical, tall, deep forks, long eye guards and a great story behind it all! YOU my friend have one heck of a trophy!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

OH, I forgot wide too.:grin:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Great buck


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks guys!! If you knew me you'd know that patience is not a strength of mine and buck fever has gotten the best of me on past hunts. I've been spending time with some guys that have hunted with traditional gear for quite a while. They've taught me a lot! We got together the Thursday before the opener for one last round of shooting before everyone's hunts started and these friends told me that if I would be patient and just focus on what I was doing, I'd kill a buck. While stalking this buck, BE PATIENT was running through my mind constantly and sure enough, it turned out that it was the ticket to finally punching my tag. Because I slowed down and just kept control, I learned more on this first stalk of the year than I think I have in all my stalks in years past combined! I feel incredibly blessed to have had this amazing experience!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, cooler than the other side of the pillow.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Awesome buck, awesome story! THAT'S how you do it! Gongrats!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

NICE! Cool story.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Great story.....way to stay calm and not force the shot. It looks like it has paid off for sure.


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

Way to go :grin: nice buck .


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice job, great buck


----------



## A.Oakley28 (Jun 25, 2013)

Impressive! Great job! He's a beaut, I'd hang him on my wall! :grin:


----------



## nwsteelheader (May 22, 2013)

nice...patience grasshopper...patience...

nwsteelheader


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats! Good looking buck.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

While packing out my camp the Monday after the opener, I ran into another hunter who had some trail cams up near where I killed this buck. Turns out he had some pics of him.

I was able to get some good footage of quite a few other deer and elk during my scouting, although the only video I got of the buck i killed was short and shaky. Cool to have a good picture of him on the hoof!


----------

